# Seatpost clamp recommendations



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm using the stock seatpost collar that came with my 2011 Infinito. I removed the collar today and saw that it has lightly gouged the carbon fiber. I can feel an indentation with my finger nail when sliding my hand over it. Do you guys think this is something to worry about? I don't have a torque wrench, but I'm pretty careful to not over torque it by feel. This is my first carbon frame, so i'm extra worried about damage.

Also, I read about a Campy asymmetrical collar that helps put even pressure around the tube. Isn't the stock one a similar design?



















Edit:

I rotated slit on collar so that it doesn't match up with frame slit. How does this look? The damage may have been from the collar being matched up previously.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Its fine, I cracked my collar...replaced it then rode 100 miles.....youre fine


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I replaced the stock seat collar on my 2010 Infinito with a Campagnolo Record seat collar. It's been much more secure for me. The angled cut in the collar may look similar, but the angle in which the bold is situated is different in the Campy colloar.


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

jpdigital said:


> I replaced the stock seat collar on my 2010 Infinito with a Campagnolo Record seat collar. It's been much more secure for me. The angled cut in the collar may look similar, but the angle in which the bold is situated is different in the Campy colloar.


Where can I find one? What size do I need for the infinito?


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

prspect06 said:


> Where can I find one? What size do I need for the infinito?


I measured the seat tube and the diameter is 35mm.

Is 34.9-35.2mm Campy seat collar the correct size for the Infinito?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*That's the one.*



prspect06 said:


> I measured the seat tube and the diameter is 35mm.
> 
> Is 34.9-35.2mm Campy seat collar the correct size for the Infinito?


That's the size clamp that I installed on my bike. It works great. I have a teammate with the original stock clamp and has had a history of his stock seatpost clamp slipping, since switching out my clamp I haven't had that problem.

I ordered mine from ribblecycles.co.uk, but they're not hard to find if you look around.


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

I never received a manual for my Infinito when I got it. Can someone tell me what the torque spec is for the collar? I finally got a 1/4" torque wrench so I can do it right.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

According to my manual:
3.5 - 4.0 Nm

Which should be:
2.5 - 2.9 ft/lbs

Or:
31 - 35 in/lbs

The manual also recommends using Dynamic Assembly Paste.


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cruisinscoot said:


> According to my manual:
> 3.5 - 4.0 Nm
> 
> Which should be:
> ...



Thanks for the info!

Does anyone know if there is a pdf for Infinito manual?


----------

